# Honeymoon Fishing



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

We are getting married in september and are planning our honeymoon. We do not have a location picked out yet. We are getting our passports so we are open to any location. We want to fish a day or two with a charter while there. I started to check out rates and at a lot of these places they were surprisingly high. Does anybody have any recommendations for a good affordable charter?


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Andrew B. said:


> We are getting married in september and are planning our honeymoon. We do not have a location picked out yet. We are getting our passports so we are open to any location. We want to fish a day or two with a charter while there. I started to check out rates and at a lot of these places they were surprisingly high. Does anybody have any recommendations for a good affordable charter?


You are wide open here. Would you provide a few more details? Where are you going?
September is a great time to fish in Alaska, or Florida. Big difference.

I would pick where I was going first and then look a charter. At least tell us if you are looking for beaches and fishing or nature adventure and fishing. I have wetted a line in some pretty cool places as part of a trip for another reason. Remember it should be your honeymoon first.

If you are looking for someplace warm - look at Belize, (Snook, Permit, Tarpon (if in season), snapper, etc). They speak English, it is safe, there are nice beaches, and good diving and snorkeling.


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll check out Belize. We are definitely looking for a warm destination. Florida, or the carribbean. I've been to Florida a few times so if I went back I'd want to go to the keys since I've been other places.


----------

